
Google-backed groups criticize Apple's new warnings on user tracking - ckastner
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-google-apple/google-backed-groups-criticize-apples-new-warnings-on-user-tracking-idUSKBN2440UY
======
ckastner
> _The group of European marketing firms said the pop-up warning and the
> limited ability to customize it still carries “a high risk of user
> refusal.”_

It‘s somewhat odd to see this framed as a bad thing.

------
tannhaeuser
I guess criticism coming from that side is a sincere form of flattery ;)

Honestly, Apple one-upping GDPR banners with privacy warnings is excellent
news for me. Not sure if my opinion is shared by the majority of HNers though,
as I've heard the sentiment that banners and warnings are just annoying for
web developers and visitors alike. But for me, it gives hope that we could
overcome the dire state of the web and attention economy. I can say that GDPR
banners being displayed left and right in EU have massively changed my
browsing habits already. I allow non-functional cookies only for sites that
have something to offer in exchange; other sites that I
occasionally/inadvertently visit greeting me with massive banners I'm leaving
faster than the banner can render. Banner warnings have even trained me to
"think twice" before clicking on a link, subconsciously bracing for crap and
weighing if I really need those megabytes. But maybe it's just me; I'd really
like to see some stats about changed user behaviour due to banners and privacy
warnings.

